# Sat. on "Lite Catch"!!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We headed out before the sunrise on a chilly morning. We (Tobbe, WayneO, Marina, Shane, Mike (Justified), Shannon and myself) wanted to duplicate last Sat. if possible! Lines in the water and within 8 min. we had a fish on!! Shane gets on the rod and the fight is on. A long fight later and we have a 58# wahoo in the boat!! We have some short strikes and then we get another fish on. Mike gets on the rod and we have another wahoo in the boat!! 43#'s. We get a double hook up of sharks. Then we have a white on for about 1 min. Hook pulls. Shoot!!!! We Green Egged some chicken wings and some center cut beef shoulder fillets. I have never had those before. They were great! The Topaz did great in the rough water and it was nice to get a few fish.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Dang y'all are tearing the up.lite catch


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Living the life! That is what it is all about, friends, family, ocean and fish!

Robert


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Job! Great boat and great team! Sure to be many more excellent posts from LITE CATCH!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and some nice wahoo. that water was a little rough in the morning.


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Fished right next to him (stalking) and did not raise a fish.Scott's brewing up some kind of secret sauce on that green egg and feeding it to the engines to produce those fish raising VIBRATIONS.Great job Cptn. and crew.Hats off to Tobbe for cooking on that egg in those seas. Randy


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Excellent Wahoo..!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great reading report and the pics were awesome except for that blanket! A Roll Tide snuggie would have been great!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice hoos. Congrats!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Homewrecker (Oct 22, 2007)

Great job on the 'hoos! We fished just north of y'all - trolled 5 hrs with nothing but a quick look by a white.


----------

